# Polish Pilots Take Controls on F-16



## v2 (Dec 11, 2005)

Polish pilots training with the 162nd Fighter Wing of the Arizona Air National Guard in Tucson, Arizona have advanced to the point of flying F-16s on their own. Lt. Col. Rościsław Stepaniuk recently became the first Polish pilot to complete the seven-month course and become qualified in the F-16. Six more Polish pilots have just begun the training in Tucson. Colonel Carl Thomae, Director of Operations at the 162nd, stated that the Polish pilots had made “impressive progress.” The pilots are confronted not only with the Polish/English language barrier, but an entirely new array of controls and systems in the cockpits of the ultra-modern F-16s. The pilots will be ready for action when the first of Poland’s 48 new F-16s arrive in Poland next November.






Commander of Polish Air Force Meets with Polish Pilots Who Are Taking F-16 Training





Polish Pilot Returns from Training Mission in Arizona National Guard F-16


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

Pretty cool. Having been in the USAF during the cold war, it is still amazing to me that a former Warsaw Pact country is buying American technology.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2005)

Poland was the first former Warsaw Pact country to apply for NATO membership too. During a NATO deployment I did a few years ago, we had a Polish exchange officer onboard. Nice guy.


----------



## toffigd (Dec 11, 2005)

And just can't imagine, that all MiGs and Sukhois will disappear from our skies  MiGs-21 are already gone  

I'm bigger fan of Russian planes than American, but we're in a new pact, so new equipment is needed.


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2005)

"Cleen Hunter 2005" Poznan- Krzesiny... flying together

http://www.airshowactionphotography.com/poznan2005/page1.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool. Having been in the USAF during the cold war, it is still amazing to me that a former Warsaw Pact country is buying American technology.



What really was crazy was when the Wall fell and Germany reunified. All the Russian equipment that the East Germans had became West Germany's. It was really wiered to see Mig-29's and Hinds flying over Germany. It seems normal today, but was crazy back then.


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2005)

It was the same in Poland. F16 and other NATO planes over Poland 10 years ago looked unreal.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

I can believe it. Looked almost like an invasion I bet.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I remember watching the wall come down on TV. I honestly never thought I would see that in my lifetime. Funny that this was brought up. I heard the Scorpions Magic of the Moment tonight too.


----------



## v2 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes, it was crazy yaers...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 13, 2005)

Cool shot!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice shot v2 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 13, 2005)

shouldda bought the Eurofighter


----------



## v2 (Dec 13, 2005)

Finally since WW.2, a large delegation of the Polish Air Force visited RAF Coltishall at 12 - 23 August 2004. As guest of the 41 Squadron (Jaguar Gr.4), 4 SU-22M-4 Fitter single seat and 1 SU-22UM twin seat fighters from the 7 Eskadra Lotnictwa Taktycznego (7 ELT) found their way to RAF Coltishall situated in the green fields of Norfolk. This situation was possible again after the Cold War faded away some years ago, Poland joining NATO afterwards and bringing their aircraft to NATO standard. Both countries are willing to strengthen relations again which were shamefully cut off after the ending of WW.2 when communism interfered. Its good to notice that this former WW.2 ally returns into the European community and gets rewarded by new attention for its role in WW.2 This issue will also be underlined during the the celebrations taking place around the 60 year remembrance of the Battle near Arnhem planned for 18 September where British and Polish fought side by side trying to conquer this important bridge in operation Market Garden.
Both SU-22 and Jaguar Gr.4 were born around the same episode, late 60's and early 70's, acting as single seat supersonic fighter attack aircraft. Being counterparts during the mentioned Cold War, both survived this cold episode of tension very well. Sadly the days of the Jaguar seem to be numbered right now after the release of new budget cut plans for the RAF. The Polish Air Force plans to maintain their Fitter fleet until 2010/12. Also both fighters are not very sophisticated but effective and reliable weapon platforms for low level tactical strike and recon misisons. Exports show this succes as well, the Fitter leading, being one of the most exported Sukhoi products ever.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice pic v2 8) It is good to see relations with the ex-Warsaw Pact countries improving since the fall of communism, it should be benifitial to everyone.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 13, 2005)

Except Russia that is. They still see NATO as some kind of threat.
Russian pride.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Yeah, I remember watching the wall come down on TV. I honestly never thought I would see that in my lifetime. Funny that this was brought up. I heard the Scorpions Magic of the Moment tonight too.



I was there when the Wall fell. I was hitting it with a hammer like most people and drinking champaign and the fire works were amazing. I will allways remember it.



the lancaster kicks ass said:


> shouldda bought the Eurofighter



What are you talking about. Germany did buy the Eurofighter. Germany helped design, develop, and build it as well.

Germany has actually allready taken delivery of the Eurofighter and is fielding it in these squadrons:

*Jagdgeschwader 71 "Richthofen"
Jagdgeschwader 73 "Steinhoff"
Jagdgeschwader 74
Jagdbombergeschwader 31 "Boelcke" 
Jagdbombergeschwader 33 Cochem*
http://www.luftwaffe.de/

_*Germany becomes first to take delivery of Eurofighter warplane
AFP ^ | 08/04/03 | AFP*

Posted on 08/04/2003 6:32:00 PM PDT by Pikamax


Germany becomes first to take delivery of Eurofighter warplane HALLBERGMOOS, Germany, Aug 4 (AFP) - Germany has become the first country to take delivery of a Eurofighter warplane, product of an ambitious four-nation project to boost European military capabilities, Eurofighter announced on Monday. The Eurofighter Typhoon will be used for training purposes before the rest of Germany's total order of 180 aircraft is phased into operational use later in 2003 and over the next few years, the company, based near the southern city of Munich, said in a statement. 

Deliveries to the air forces of the other countries involved in the project -- Britain, France and Italy -- will commence later this summer. 

The Eurofighter is being made by a consortium that comprises Britain's BAE Systems, Germany's Daimler-Benz Aerospace (Dasa), Italy's Alenia and the Spanish group Casa. 

The four consortium members have ordered 620 of the aircraft. 

Britain has ordered 232 aircraft, Germany 180, Italy 121 and Spain 87. Each plane costs around 80 million euros (91 million dollars). 

Last year Austria became the first nation outside the consortium to place an order, asking for 18. Greece has committed to 60 with an option for a further 30 aircraft. 

The aircraft was officially licensed on June 30, certifying that the plane is airworthy and ready for use. 

The single-seat plane is a multi-role, high-speed combat aircraft with a range of 2,500 kilometres (1,560 miles) and can be equipped with a mix of missiles depending on its mission. 

Although planning for the aircraft began in 1977, financial worries caused repeated delays._
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/958213/posts


----------



## v2 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Adler,
you worked hard...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

i know Germany are part of the Eurofighter program, 42.5 percent to be exact, i was actually refering to poland..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

Nah, theyre better off with F-16's 8)


----------



## v2 (Dec 14, 2005)

I think, that F16C/D block 52+ would win Eurofighter in fight...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

wanna dogfight about that


----------



## Soren (Dec 14, 2005)

v2 said:


> I think, that F16C/D block 52+ would win Eurofighter in fight...



I think not. The Eurofighter is designed mainly to shoot down other fighters, and recent trials seem conclude its rather good at it. 

However, who really knows, there's alot of secrecy around these new fighters and their capabilities. (Wouldn't want to reveal to much to your enemies, now would you ?  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

v2 said:


> I think, that F16C/D block 52+ would win Eurofighter in fight...



Doubt it. The only aircraft out there more advanced than the Eurofighter is the F-22 right now. The Russians have had some designs that probably could do better however they do not have the money to do so.


----------



## v2 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have first question: how old is Eurofighter? And second one: what about it's armour?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

The development of the Eurofighter started in the 1970s however spending limits slowed down its progress. The F-16 also was a 1970s program it however did not suffer from spending costs. The Eurofighters design however was changed throughout the 1980's and early 1990's until you see what you see today.

Its armour is not much different than that of a F-16 which is light and not much.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

although it's armour is heavier than the F-16, as is it's contruction..............


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Lockheed Martin [NYSE: LMT] announces successful completion of the maiden flight of the first Polish F-16 aircraft. The flight took place in Ft. Worth, Texas, USA and marks a key milestone in the success of the Peace Sky program. The F-16 flown yesterday is part of a 48-aircraft order by the Government of Poland and is planned for delivery to the Polish Air Force later this year. 








The pilot for the first flight was Paul Hattendorf, a company test pilot for Lockheed Martin. He performed numerous system checks, including engine throttle transients at various altitudes and radar checks using a photo chase F-16 as a simulated target. Hattendorf also took the aircraft to supersonic speeds and performed high-g maneuvers during the flight, which lasted just over an hour. After several additional check flights by both company and U.S. Air Force test pilots, this first Polish F-16 is scheduled to be ferried to Edwards AFB, Calif., in April for more system-specific testing.






When delivered, Polish F-16s will be the most advanced in NATO. Features of the Block 52+ include an AN/APG-68(V) 9 radar fire control system and a Sniper Extended Range pod, which is an advanced targeting pod designed with an infrared pointer, laser, day TV, forward looking infrared, laser spot tracker and advanced algorithms. The pod delivers superior tracking performance and reliability. Additionally, the multi-role fighter developed for Poland is equipped with a helmet-mounted cueing system used for directing precision guided munitions and off-boresight missiles as well as for increasing pilot situational awareness. The aircraft is designed to be fully interoperable with NATO and European Union missions.


----------



## Glider (Mar 16, 2006)

While it may no longer be the best modern fighter in the air, its still the best looking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2006)

She deffinatly is a good looking aircraft, and she will still be very competative for many more years to come.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> She deffinatly is a good looking aircraft, and she will still be very competative for many more years to come.


No doubt about that...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

I can think of better looking fighters though, the F-16 is great from a few angles but catch a view of that air intake the wrong way and oh dear.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2006)

it's better than the X-32s though, any air intake is


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Russians have had some designs that probably could do better however they do not have the money to do so.


the MiG-35... too bad it was cancelled otherwise they would have a fighter competitive to the F-22, but avionics werent as advanced


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2006)

the one that sticks out most for me was the Su-47, i much prefer it to the -29......






source on right click


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah the 47 was nice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2006)

stupid picture not working


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah it is nice.


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 21, 2006)

It's beautiful.


----------



## v2 (Sep 15, 2006)

On Thursday, 14th of September at 10.30 pm CET, Minister of National Defence Radosław Sikorski flew a multirole fighter F-16 at the American military base Forth Worth in Texas. 
The aircraft was piloted by the Lockheed Martin Corporation test pilot – Trey Pennington - former U.S. Marine Corps pilot. 
Lasting approximately one hour flight served as an opportunity to familiarize the Minister with performance of the F-16 fighter. 
The event gathered wide crowd of journalists, soldiers, LMC employees and other guests who with interest and curiosity observed the flight. 
Prior to the occurrence the Minister of National Defence underwent a series of detailed medical examination which confirmed his readiness to enjoy this aerial experience.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2006)

jeez the guy second from the left's big!


----------



## v2 (Sep 17, 2006)

more pics...


----------



## v2 (Sep 20, 2006)

Military cooperation between America and Poland appears ready to take off to a higher level as Prime Minister Kaczynski is to arrive here at September, 17 to accept three of 48 F-16s that his country is buying from Lockheed Martin. In addition, the Pentagon is negotiating with Poland to place *a Star Wars-type missile defense shield on Polish territory that could shoot down rockets fired at America or its NATO allies. *
At September, 17 as Polish Defense Minister Radek Sikorski climbed out of an F-16, he was doused with a bucket of water by American pilots who christened his maiden voyage flying at 9 Gs. 
The minister laughed at American pilots hazing and addressed several dozen of his own nation's pilots, engineers, and mechanics who are here training on the new equipment, saying, "This aircraft will help keep the skies above Poland safe." 
But, more important, according to a test pilot for Lockheed Martin, Bill Gigliotti, these F-16s make Poland a more significant "player" in NATO because these new jets will be the more technologically advanced aircraft available to NATO partners. 
After emerging from Soviet domination behind the Iron Curtain, Poland joined NATO in 1999 and then established even closer military ties with America in 2003 when it agreed to lead the multinational zone in Iraq. 
Mr. Gigliotti said: "The F-16 program is about more than just an aircraft. It represents a partnership between Poland and the United States. What this means to the Polish Air Force is full and instant operability with NATO. When delivered, the Poland F-16 will be the most advanced fighter aircraft in NATO. Now, Poland can participate in NATO coalition contingency planning operations." 
Mr. Kaczynski on Wednesday announced in Washington that Poland would up its contingent in Afghanistan from 100 to 1,000 soldiers to help fight the Taliban and Al Qaeda. 
Mr. Sikorski told the Sun, "Afghanistan paid a terrible price for standing up to the Evil Empire in the 1980s. We in Poland know the true meaning of solidarity, and we want NATO to confirm its credibility." 
Mr. Sikorski said that, while Poland is a committed partner in supporting America in the war on terror, it also ask to think of its own security. 
President Putin of Russia has put missiles on the Polish border, the first hostile deployment on a NATO border in 20 years, and he is threatening to put up more missiles if Poland agreed to the missile defense base. 
While the Polish government is willing to take on the higher risk of taking an obvious target on its territory, the missile base agreement would have trouble passing the Polish parliament unless America helps to counter Russia's hostile deployments. Then negotiations on the missile defense system will likely heat up when Poland's president, Lech Kaczynski, the prime minister's brother, will visit America.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

does the whole missile base thing sound like annother Cuba in the making to anyone else? i realise Russia doesn't quite have the might to do anything too stupid but still........


----------



## Glider (Sep 21, 2006)

I think its true to say that the West have always respected the Poles as a brave people. Its good to see that this continues. 
During the Cold War the Poles were one of the best equipped and trained of the Warsaw Pact nations but from what I read the Russians never really had the same level of control as they had over other nations.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

In the Stars and Stripes newspaper yesterday. The US has turned down the Polish offer in negotiations to place bases and troops in Poland. Instead they are going to set up the bases in Romania and Bulgaria.


----------



## v2 (Sep 30, 2006)

Polish pilots in Tuscon/ Arizona


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

V2 the guy on the bottom pic is an American pilot not Polish. He is wearing Airforce Blue Lt Colonal rank and his squadron patch says that he is with 152nd Fighter Squadron.

The same thing with the 2nd and 3rd pic.


----------



## v2 (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice video with polish F-16:

Google Video:
http://video.google.pl/videoplay?doc...68798023949642

Download ~44MB:
http://www.f-16.pl/movies/a3.mpg

Two Polish F-16 and two Polish MiG-29 over Poznań:


----------



## v2 (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.wp.mil.pl/pliki/File/f16.wmv


----------



## ndicki (Nov 9, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> In the Stars and Stripes newspaper yesterday. The US has turned down the Polish offer in negotiations to place bases and troops in Poland. Instead they are going to set up the bases in Romania and Bulgaria.



The US goverments may have its reasons, but if I was Polish, I might feel a bit slighted. We/you should take up their offer, if only out of sympathy and respect for them.


----------



## v2 (Nov 9, 2006)

more pics:
F-16 w Polsce


----------



## v2 (Nov 10, 2006)

...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

ndicki said:


> The US goverments may have its reasons, but if I was Polish, I might feel a bit slighted. We/you should take up their offer, if only out of sympathy and respect for them.



They can put troops there if they want. I dont care, Im not in the Army anymore.


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2007)

On Monday, January 15th 2007 two polish pilots – Lt. Col. Zbigniew Zawada (commander of the 6th tactical air squadron) and Lt. Col. Dariusz Malinowski (commander of the 10th tactical air squadron) – began their training on the F-16 Block52+, under the supervision of USAF instructors. Two training flights will be conducted daily – during morning and afternoon hours - from Monday to Friday. The number of flights and their frequency will gradually increase as more aircraft and air personnel arrive at the 31st Air Base. Currently, the Polish Air Force uses two F-16’s for its training needs. Three additional aircraft are undergoing the final phases of ground maintenance procedures and will soon be ready for conducting training flights. 

Poland has purchased forty eight F-16 Block52+ multirole aircraft (thirty six F-16C and twelve F-16D) – eight of which have been delivered to the 31st Air Base in Poznan-Krzesiny at the end of 2006. In 2007 the base will receive additional twenty four F-16’s.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

so you're not getting any two seaters for training?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2007)

Look at the bottom pic. It is a two seater.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

well blow me down so it is  it's them damned reflections don't ya know........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)




----------

